# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > Νέα Αγωνιστικού Bodybuilding >  Αναμνησεις..

## alekos

Γεια χαρα σε ολους...Με προτροπη ενα τετραδιο που βρηκε ο πατερας μου μετα απο 20++ χρονια παρατημενο σε μια αποθηκη στο πατρικο σπιτι του..Ανακαλυψα πως δεν ηταν 17χρονια μονο στην φαση της ενοργανης γυμναστικης και των πολεμικων τεχνων..Διαπιστωσα πως ειχε μια καψουρα και οντως μου το επιβαιβεωσε το τετραδιο αυτο με τα ωραια σωματα...Αναμεινατε να δειτε τι περιεχει το τετραδιο αυτο που βρεθηκε 20++ χρονια μετα (σημερα)στην αποθηκη του πατρικου...ελπιζω τα ατομα που αγαπανε το bb να παρουν μια γευση χαρας και ενθουσιασμου.....Υπομονη καποια λεπτα!!!Ευχαριστω!

----------


## Polyneikos

Αναμενουμε !! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## alekos

Περιμενω να αναιβουν οι φωτος..τις τραβηξα  με μικρη αναλυση 480χ640 για να αναιβουν γρηγορα!

----------


## alekos

Εχω καμοια 30αρα σιγουρα σελιδες ακομα...Αν θελετε να ανεβασω μου λετε!
Ελπιζω να αξιζε το κοπο!

----------


## alekos

16 φωτογραφιες ακομα

Στο εξωφυλλο δεν γνωριζω ποιοι ειναι...μπορει καποια συγγενικα ατομα μπορει οι γυμναστες του μπορει και καποιοι αλλοι!!


































Εχω και αλλες!Αν θελετε μου λετε!

----------


## Rise above

:03. Clap:  retro καταστάσεις keep em comming :05. Posing:

----------


## alekos

Αλλες 16 σελιδες..




































Και τελειωνει εδω...Δεν εχω κατι αλλο...Ελπιζω να προσφερα κατι με το υλικο που μοιραστηκα μαζι σας!
 :08. Toast:

----------


## Polyneikos

Μπραβο Αλεκο,πολυ ωραίες οι φωτογραφίες,μας ταξιδευουν σε αλλες εποχες !! :03. Clap:

----------


## Doctorg

Ωραίος  :03. Thumb up: ... ο ένας στο εξώφυλλο πρέπει να είναι ο Ανδρέας Ζαπατίνας.

----------


## Eddie

Πολυ καλες!!

Ο Mike Katz ειχε πολυ ωραιο σωμα :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Muscleboss

Αλέκο μας έστειλες! 
Έχουν πέσει και στα δικά μου χέρια κάποια τέτοια λευκώματα με αθλητές της εποχής. 

Μέσα στις σελίδες που έβαλες διακρύνουμε σπάνιες φωτογραφίες Ελλήνων αθλητών. Ευχαριστούμε!  :03. Clap: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

Aυτός αριστερα ρε παιδια είναι σίγουρα ο Κωστογλακης;Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν τον εχω δει ποτε χωρίς το μαλλι και το μουσι σε κοντινες φωτογραφίες,με εχει μπερδεψει λίγο....

----------


## savage

μπραβο αλεκο :03. Thumb up: 
 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Littlejohn

:03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 

Αυτός ο Steve davis , ποιός είναι ρε παιδιά? Πρώτη φορά τον βλέπω σε φώτο και μπορώ να πω, έμεινα έκπληκτος...

----------


## Muscleboss

> Aυτός αριστερα ρε παιδια είναι σίγουρα ο Κωστογλακης;Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν τον εχω δει ποτε χωρίς το μαλλι και το μουσι σε κοντινες φωτογραφίες,με εχει μπερδεψει λίγο....


Kώστα ούτε εμένα μου γενμίζει το μάτι... :01. Rolling Eyes: 

Aν δε με γελάει το μάτι μου, ο τύπος αριστερά είναι ο Dennis Tinerino:

 :01. Wink:

----------


## NASSER

> Ωραίος ... ο ένας στο εξώφυλλο πρέπει να είναι ο Ανδρέας Ζαπατίνας.


+1
Αλεκο πολυ ωραιες φωτο! Ευχαριστουμε!
Θα μπορουσες να ρωτησεις τον πατερα σου για περαιτέρω φωτογραφιες και πληροφοριες γυρω απο το αθλημα?

----------


## Machiavelli

Μπράβο ρε alekos. Πολύ ευχάριστο που υπάρχουν παιδιά που ανοίγουν παλιά τετράδια, δίνοντας και τη δέουσα σημασία.

----------


## Polyneikos

> Ωραίος ... ο ένας στο εξώφυλλο πρέπει να είναι ο Ανδρέας Ζαπατίνας.


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## alekos

Σας ευχαριστω για τα καλα σαας λογια....Οχι επειδη ηταν ο μονος που ειχε ψιλο καψουρα με το bb και ας ηταν αθλητης ενοργανης δεν εχει απο φωτογραφιες τιποτα μονο οτι ανεβασα...τιποτα παραπανω και παλι καλα που βρεθηκαν γιατι θα χανοντουσαν με το γκρεμισμα του σπιτιου κιολας...αυτα για φωτογραφιες...τωρα πληροφοριες παιδια ουτε ο πατερας μου εχει...ελαχιστες γνωσεις πανω στο bb και αρκετες για ενοργανη και αθλητισμο...Αυτα...Να ειστε καλα...Ελπιζω να σας προσφερα κατι.. :01. Wink:

----------


## vAnY

τελειεεεεεεεεεεεες !!!!!!!! :03. Clap:  πραγματικα φοβερες φωτο ..... αγαλματενια σωματα τοτε, χωρις υπερβολες... πραγματικα ομορφες!! ευχαριστουμε πολυ...
 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## -beba-

Μπράβο!!!
 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

παρα πολύ ωραίες φωτο και έχουν και παλιούς έλληνες αθλητές που δεν αναφέραμε όπως ο φίλος ο χρήστος ο χατζηγεωργίου που μάλιστα είχε παλια και τις πρωτείνες προβίτα πολύ καλός αθλητής και επι χρόνια βρησκόταν στην γερμανία και αργότερα εμενε στην κομοτινή όπου είχε και γυμναστήριο με πολλες διακρίσεις σαν αθλητής , επίσης ο γιάννης διακογιάννης ο πρώτος νομίζω που είχε πάρει επαγγελματική κάρτα της ιφββ .

αλλα όλες είναι σπάνιες και ωραίες φωτο μπράβο για το ανέβασμα στο φόρουμ  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Επίσης βλεπω φωτογραφίες από τον Κωστα ή Gas Γιαννακόπουλο όπως τον φωναζανε,ο οποιος πρωταγωνστησε την δεκαετια του 1970 παίζοντας σε αρκετους αγωνες εδω αλλά εκπροσωπόντας την Ελλάδα και σε διεθνεις αγωνες.
Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αλλά καπου είχα διαβασει ότι είχε βγει και Mr Oνταριο σε αγωνα που προφανως γινόταν στον Καναδα,δεν ξερω αν εμεινε μονιμα εκει εξου και το Gas ..

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

επίσης πρίν τον χατζηγεωργίου βλέπω απο κατω και εναν άλλο καλό αθλητη τον θόδωρο τσουκαλίδη και δίπλα πρέπει να είναι ο γιάννης ο κούκος ενας ενας μου ερχονται στο μυαλό , αυτοί τότε αποτελούσαν έμπνευση για τους νέους

----------


## LION

> Επίσης βλεπω φωτογραφίες από τον Κωστα ή Gas Γιαννακόπουλο όπως τον φωναζανε,ο οποιος πρωταγωνστησε την δεκαετια του 1970 παίζοντας σε αρκετους αγωνες εδω αλλά εκπροσωπόντας την Ελλάδα και σε διεθνεις αγωνες.
> Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αλλά καπου είχα διαβασει ότι είχε βγει και Mr Oνταριο σε αγωνα που προφανως γινόταν στον Καναδα,δεν ξερω αν εμεινε μονιμα εκει εξου και το Gas ..


Hρθε Αθηνα και ειχε γυμναστηριο στα Πατησια.Ενα γυμναστηριο που μπορουσε να διοργανωσει αγωνες μονο με οσους γυμναζοταν εκει!!!Εκπληκτικος ακομη και σε μεγαλη ηλικια!Γεια σου "GAS",ευχαριστω Αλεκο για τις φωτογραφιες, μου "ξυπνησες" ομορφες αναμνησεις!

----------


## Polyneikos

> Hρθε Αθηνα και ειχε γυμναστηριο στα Πατησια.Ενα γυμναστηριο που μπορουσε να διοργανωσει αγωνες μονο με οσους γυμναζοταν εκει!!!Εκπληκτικος ακομη και σε μεγαλη ηλικια!Γεια σου "GAS",ευχαριστω Αλεκο για τις φωτογραφιες, μου "ξυπνησες" ομορφες αναμνησεις!


 
Σε επιπεδο αναλυσης δεν λενε τίποτα οι φωτογραφίες αλλα σε επίπεδο αναμνησεων ίσως θυμισουν πολλα...

----------


## LION

> Σε επιπεδο αναλυσης δεν λενε τίποτα οι φωτογραφίες αλλα σε επίπεδο αναμνησεων ίσως θυμισουν πολλα...


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: thanks!

----------


## gtimos

> 16 φωτογραφιες ακομα
> 
> Στο εξωφυλλο δεν γνωριζω ποιοι ειναι...μπορει καποια συγγενικα ατομα μπορει οι γυμναστες του μπορει και καποιοι αλλοι!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Στο εξώφυλλο είναι ο Ανδρέας Ζαπατινάς,ο "πατέρας" του Ελληνικού Μπόντυ Μπίλτινγκ(έχει επεβιώσει) και ο αδελφός του(αυτός με το μουστάκι) ο Νίκος, που είναι εν ζωή.

----------


## gtimos

> Aυτός αριστερα ρε παιδια είναι σίγουρα ο Κωστογλακης;Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν τον εχω δει ποτε χωρίς το μαλλι και το μουσι σε κοντινες φωτογραφίες,με εχει μπερδεψει λίγο....


Δεν είναι ο Γιάννης Κωστογλάκης, είναι ο Denis Tinerino

----------


## gtimos

> Αυτός ο Steve davis , ποιός είναι ρε παιδιά? Πρώτη φορά τον βλέπω σε φώτο και μπορώ να πω, έμεινα έκπληκτος...


O Steve Davis,γιός παλαιού ηθοποιού και ηθοποιός,ήτο αρκετά "λαπάς".Για τις ανάγκες γυρισμάτων ξεκίνησε να γυμνάζεται και κόλλησε!

----------


## oldbody

Μραβο ρε φιλε μας ταξιδεψες πολυ πισω. Ο Γιαννακοπουλος εμενε μονιμα στην Νεα Υορκη , στην Αθηνα ηρθε και εκανε το γυμναστηριο στη Σαρανταπορου Πατησια, και τοτε σε ηλικια 40 ετων κερδισε τιτλο Μ Ελλας,αυτα το 1982.ΟΚωστογλακης ειχε γυμναστηριο στην οδος Κεραμικου απο το 1979 ειναι να παθαινεις πλακα, μιλαμε για μια μονοκατοικια παλιο σπιτι, απο εξω σκιτσα ζωγραφισμενα ββιλντερς 4δωματια το ενα θυμαμαι ειχε το παγκο και αλτηρες το αλλο ορθοστατες για ποδια κτλπ η κουζινα ηταν τα αποδυτηρια οποιος ειχε πληρωνε, και τετοια γραφικο μερος!!!Για οσους δεν γνωριζουν ο Γ Κωστ \κης ηταν παλαιστης του κατς και στην Αμερικη,  εκει τελος σκοτωθηκε!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Ωραιες εποχες όντως,με πολλες δυσκολίες,ίσως όχι τοσο αρτια κορμια όπως τωρα αλλα με αγαπη για αυτο που καναν και με πενιχρα μεσα χτιζοντουσαν δυνατα κορμια.
Παντως σε αυτο που αναφερεις για τον Κωστογλακη μαλλον ειναι φημη ότι εχει σκοτωθει,καθως τον εχουν δει αρκετα προσφατα γνωστα ατομα,ειχε κυκλοφορησει αλλα μαλλον δεν ισχυει.

----------


## just chris

> http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w240/bafalex/18.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Εχω καμοια 30αρα σιγουρα σελιδες ακομα...Αν θελετε να ανεβασω μου λετε!
> Ελπιζω να αξιζε το κοπο!


η φυσικη κατασταση του φρανκο με ειχε αφησει αναυδο διοτι εσκαγε σαμπρελα αυτοκινητου απλα φουσκωνοντας τη με το στομα!!!!!!!!

----------


## oldbody

Μακαρι να ειναι φημη,ο Γιαννης φαινοταν αγριανθρωπος αλλα ειχε καρδια μικρου παιδιου!!!

----------


## beefmeup

απιστευτο θεμα..

----------


## StefPat

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

αλλά απ'ότι θυμάμαι λόγω προσωπικών λόγων ο Alekos, δν επισκέπτεται πια το φόρουμ..

----------


## RAMBO

Φοβερες φωτογραφιες,ιστορικης πλεον σημασιας  :03. Clap:

----------


## goldenera

Μπράβο ρε Rambe, που το ξέθαψες :03. Clap:  Φοβερές φωτό με πολύ νοσταλγία από άλλες εποχές.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> 16 φωτογραφιες ακομα
> 
> Στο εξωφυλλο δεν γνωριζω ποιοι ειναι...μπορει καποια συγγενικα ατομα μπορει οι γυμναστες του μπορει και καποιοι αλλοι!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ολες οι φωτογραφιες ειναι τυπωμενες στο μυαλο μου απο τα περιοδικα της εποχης.
*Στην φωτο που λεει Ουγκο Λαμπρα ειναι ο Ιαν Λωρενς ,Εγγλεζος η Σκωτσεζος νομιζω ηταν.

----------


## goldenera

Επίσης στην προτελευταία φωτό που λέει *παλιά φωτό του Κλιντ Μπεγιερλ* ο κύριος με το μουστάκι, είναι ο παλιός bodybuilder και αθλητής επίδειξης δύναμης Mike Dayton :01. Wink:

----------

